# EMP Seattle



## The Barbarian (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Rick50 (Aug 18, 2016)

Wow! Really cool tones and shapes....


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 18, 2016)

Just had to look up EMP Seattle.  Sounds like a fun museum.  Definitely adding it to any future trip out to that area.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 22, 2016)

I believe MS also uses a photo taken here as one of their generic desktop backgrounds.  Yours is better

Dave


----------



## Desi (Aug 22, 2016)

Nicely done


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 22, 2016)

PhotoriousMe said:


> I believe MS also uses a photo taken here as one of their generic desktop backgrounds.  Yours is better
> 
> Dave



Thank you very much.  I'm flattered.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 22, 2016)

Very cool


----------

